# Protein shake - when to take?



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I generally take one at 11 o'clock am as its a break time and means I'm getting a steady intake of protein - breakfast, shake, 1500 hrs snack , workout, dinner snack before bed.

I tend to drink my workout shake during the workout - two scoops my protein and a half a scoop of ground up oats. I like to sip this between sets etc.

One personal trainer working there told me I was being stupid and that they only work post workout......,, another fat ginger told me to neck it just before my work out - surely id boke when I push the squats out.

Is this all bull ****? I like the shake during the workout as it allows me to neck a ltr of water after I get showered.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

You can take it any time of the day it wont make any difference, really its just protein. Its kinda like saying can you only eat certain times of the day?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

personally i have 3 shakes a day.1 with breakfast,1 with lunch and 1 in the evening 20 minutes before training or just after my dinner on a non training day.but mine is a muscle and weight gainer shake that i mix with full fat milk.i wouldnt of thought drinking oats during a workout will do you any favours mate


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

What's the issue with the oats, it's just a small amount to help the taste as its far to sweet without. I could easily leave them out


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

take one with a mid morning snack, one with an afternoon snack, and one immediatley after training. the oats are good to have if you want to up your carbs/ calorie intake.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have one on on waking up, one after my workout and one before bed, I have grenade 20-30 mins before a workout for max workout


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive been told to take 1 with breakfast, 1 midmorning then have lunch, then an afternoon meal, then dinner. train and have a shake within 20mins of finishing workout. Evening meal then one just before bed, and one in the middle of the night but a never have that one. Its hard work sometimes but seems to be working.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

LiamM said:


> What's the issue with the oats, it's just a small amount to help the taste as its far to sweet without. I could easily leave them out


just didnt think it did you any favours trying to digest something other than water or an energy drink whilst training


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

eat protien every three hours, doesnt matter were it comes from. simple.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Too much real life in this thread


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Mish said:


> Too much real life in this thread


what does that comment mean mish????


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

greenmachine said:


> Ive been told to take 1 with breakfast, 1 midmorning then have lunch, then an afternoon meal, then dinner. train and have a shake within 20mins of finishing workout. Evening meal then one just before bed, and one in the middle of the night but a never have that one. Its hard work sometimes but seems to be working.


I'd definitely agree with this statement, especially the part about consuming it within 20 minutes of your session. I wouldn't consume it during training simply because your body is attempting to digest a substance whilst contracting muscles at the same time...potentially leading to a less fulfilling workout.

Muscle tissue is more receptive to protein immediately after training and that 20 minute window is the ideal time to neck your shake.

Take one before bed too, so that your body has something to utilize whilst you're asleep.

Keep the oats too. Protein on it's own is virtually useless to the body unless there are a decent amount of carbs to synthesize it.

Hope some of what I said helped


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

jimbo.levy said:


> I'd definitely agree with this statement, especially the part about consuming it within 20 minutes of your session. I wouldn't consume it during training simply because your body is attempting to digest a substance whilst contracting muscles at the same time...potentially leading to a less fulfilling workout.
> 
> Muscle tissue is more receptive to protein immediately after training and that 20 minute window is the ideal time to neck your shake.
> 
> ...


Thanks, makes alot of sense


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Take them in between meals. Keep that protein intake consistent through out the day.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

every hour :whistling:


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think he means too much bro science,commercial protein shakes are a waste of money. it is important to have a pre workout meal and a post workout meal. The best way to do this is to make your own protein shake. Buy dextrose and whey protein isolate powder mix with water and drink half before you train and the other half after or and this will please you drink it throughout your session. The quantities of protein powder and dextrose depend upon your weight and you havent told us so i cant tell you. Problem resolved cheap as chips and the best pre/post workout meal money can buy, and tell, the personal trainer at the gym hes an idiot or even better just think it.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whey protein with oats every 90 minutes for maximum protein synthesis and nutrient partitioning but be careful bro, too much protein makes you fat.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whenever the fvck you want bro


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> Whey protein with oats every 90 minutes for maximum protein synthesis and nutrient partitioning but be careful bro, too much protein makes you fat.
> 
> Bro science at its finest


----------

